# Pulling weeds from recently reseeded/overseeded lawn



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

I did not know to kill weeds off before putting seed down. Now that I'm about three weeks post seeding, grass is coming up nicely but I'm noticing large broadleaf weeds and some dandelions. I read that I shouldn't use herbicide until the grass is more mature.

Does frost and snow kill weeds or should I be hand pulling them now?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

My preference would be to hand pull what you feel like now and deal with the rest come spring. The frost will kill a lot of them. Some may have seeded already and others could be perennials. If anything is driving you nuts because it is sticking out, hand pull it. In spring, watch for the the forsythia bloom and get down a pre-emergent. Then use a broad spectrum herbicide to take out whatever gets through and you should be in a good spot.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Thank you for the advice. I pulled up a bucket full of what looks like salad greens and left the crabgrass alone.


----------

